# knetworkmanager compiling issues

## strubbldesign

hi everybody...

need URGENTLY knetworkmananger... ~amd64

got theese compiling problems after i've tried to enable some useflags (openvpn pptp) via /etc/portage/package.use

remembered that i havent enabled pptp in the kernel

so i made a kernel update and tried it

but got some compiling problems

so ive done every thing backwards but still not able to compile it

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> daxbau fysi # emerge -va knetworkmanager
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

can you help me??

----------

## strubbldesign

 *Quote:*   

> *  net-misc/networkmanager
> 
>       Latest version available: 0.7.1-r4
> 
>       Latest version installed: 0.6.6
> ...

 

helped me

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this file : /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/knetworkmanager-0.2.2_p20080528/temp/build.log

Also, your emerge --info plz ?

----------

## strubbldesign

output from temp/build.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> daxbau ~ # more /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/knetworkmanager-0.2.2_p20080528/temp/build.log 
> 
> >>> Unpacking source...
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

You seems to have a lot of error because of the 802_11 modules.

Did you open a bugzilla about your problem ?

----------

## strubbldesign

no i didn't 

you say it seem to be wirelessproblems Hmmm....

i have to run my system on tux on ice kernel

the normal gentoo-sources doesn't provide my wireless card drivers

what can i do?

----------

## d2_racing

These lines are things for the wireless :

```

'NM_AUTH_TYPE_WPA_PSK_AUTO' was not declared in this scope 

knetworkmanager-encryption.h:155: error: 'NM_AUTH_TYPE_WPA_PSK_TKIP' was not declared in this scope 

knetworkmanager-encryption.h:156: error: 'NM_AUTH_TYPE_WPA_PSK_CCMP' was not declared in this scope 

knetworkmanager-encryption.h:157: error: 'NM_AUTH_TYPE_WPA_EAP' was not declared in this scope 

knetworkmanager-encryption.h:193: error: 'NM_EAP_METHOD_PEAP' was not declared in this scope 

knetworkmanager-encryption.h:194: error: 'NM_EAP_METHOD_TLS' was not declared in this scope 

knetworkmanager-encryption.h:195: error: 'NM_EAP_METHOD_TTLS' was not declared in this scope 

knetworkmanager-network.cpp: In member function 'QStringList Network::getEncryptionProtocol() const': 

knetworkmanager-network.cpp:193: error: 'NM_802_11_CAP_PROTO_WEP' was not declared in this scope 

knetworkmanager-network.cpp:195: error: 'NM_802_11_CAP_PROTO_WPA' was not declared in this scope 

knetworkmanager-network.cpp:197: error: 'NM_802_11_CAP_PROTO_WPA2' was not declared in this scope 

knetworkmanager-network.cpp: In member function 'bool Network::isEncrypted() const': 

knetworkmanager-network.cpp:206: error: 'NM_802_11_CAP_PROTO_NONE' was not declared in this scope 

make[3]: *** [knetworkmanager-nminfo_dbus.lo] Error 1 

make[3]: *** [knetworkmanager-network.lo] Error 1 

```

The 802_11 stack, wep,wpa etc...

----------

## strubbldesign

can you help me with this?

 *Quote:*   

> 'NM_AUTH_TYPE_WPA_PSK_AUTO' was not declared in this scope
> 
> knetworkmanager-encryption.h:155: error: 'NM_AUTH_TYPE_WPA_PSK_TKIP' was not declared in this scope
> 
> knetworkmanager-encryption.h:156: error: 'NM_AUTH_TYPE_WPA_PSK_CCMP' was not declared in this scope
> ...

 

i didn't made changes to my kernel config

what can or have i to do?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i 802

# cat .config | grep -i wpa

# cat .config | grep -i wep

```

----------

